# Looking for a song.....



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey haunters, 

As far as I know, the song from Nightmare on Elm Street that goes, 1, 2, Freddy's coming for you.....is called Kidnap. I've searched all over the place for this song but I don't see it named on any soundtracks. Does anyone know if it goes by another name, or what movie it appeared in? I thought it was from part 1, but not totally sure. Thanks.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Amazon.com: Freddy's Favorites: Best Of A Nightmare On Elm Street: Various Artists: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@419D5R3BNQL

It has to be one of the listed tracks but I'm not sure which one.

Also:

SOD ( Storm Troopers of Death ) recorded the song. They call it "Freddie Kruger".


----------

